# GV skunk fest ///// Sunday 8-21



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Launched outta Wallaces @ 5am / top of tha incomin...beautiful morning ,a lil fog on tha water ,and tons of bait and big splashes to paddle through......


To bad I couldn't get a fish to hit any of my lures.

Only fish caught were small crokers and spot on a dbl bttm rig /BWFB combo

Did get a chartreuse Bassassasin cut in half(blues).....

I witnessed a small 'prolly 30 inch cobia crash small crabs on the top.....I couldn't intice it with any top water or sinkin lures...or any other lures in tha bag  ......

With that intel..I decided to bottom fish with some chunk bait on the TLD15.......Nada!!!!

Couldn't even get a Ray ta take a sniff of my presentation.....

Beautiful day out on the yak...a wonderful sunrise ,......the heat did get too much ,fished till 1030am.Burnt and beatin....I only wish I can get this skunk of me.....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sorry for your bad luck fishing. I saw your truck pulling out of the driveway at the house. I was up stairs filling the drain pipes for upcoming inspection. Things are looking up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report Nsdrum.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

took over when ns4d pulled in. couple of reds on the other side of the island about 10 feet from shore. not hungry. it was more of a sit on the beach w/wife day.


----------

